

Slim your wallet. Slide your favorite card. The MostRad Minimalist Wallet - mostrad
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2137162749/the-mostradtm-minimalist-wallet-integrated-rfid-pr

======
k__
The only thing that bothers me about the wallets I got, they break over too
much change.

